# Certain browsers do a better job posting copied formatted info than others



## David

I have noticed that when posting news articles from something like a WORD doc or web page, some browsers maintain most of the formatting and hyperlinking, while others completely remove it.

KEEP FORMATTING: FireFox

FORMAT STRIPPED: Chromium-based browsers like: Chrome, Opera, and Brave

Here's one where I just did a straight copy and paste from an HTML formatted email message:









						SMADC Adopts Management of Southern Maryland Oyster Trail
					

New Oyster Guide Expands Support for Region's Oyster Industry  The Southern Maryland Agricultural Development Commission (SMADC) recently adopted the management of the 'Southern Maryland Oyster Trail’ website, at the invitation of the project originators Morgan State University, Patuxent...




					forums.somd.com
				




Interested to hear other observations and which browser you prefer to use here in the forums. Maybe there are just some settings I am overlooking.


----------

